

P*rn more popular than sex [2011] - franze
http://www.google.com/insights/search/#q=sex%2Cporn&cmpt=q

======
jameskilton
That's the second time in 24 hours that I've seen someone censor "porn".
What's up with that? Why didn't you censor "sex" as well? Of course, it's not
like we can't read it anyway, so the censoring is quite pointless in multiple
ways.

------
ryan-allen
I'd say porn is more popular than sex because the people having sex aren't
looking it up on Google. They're er, too busy with... other things.

------
jleyank
'Course it is. It's easier and cheaper to get!

------
obtino
It's not surprising to see that people use the keyword 'sex' in countries
where anything of or relating to sex is considered taboo.

------
nametoremember
Google more popular than porn.

~~~
veyron
That is contingent on the extent to which people go to google to find porn and
whether or not porn sites use google search. I'd imagine porn is still
sufficiently taboo that people would avoid google searching [and that porn
isnt google-indexed]

